# Drag through the motor of my giant trance E+1pro



## Beaker555 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi all, I purchased a giant trance e+1 pro a few months ago. It felt great when I rode it without the motor on i.e. just like a normal bike couldn't feel any drag through the motor at all. It feels awesome riding with the motor on as well. my wife got the liv which has the same motor and battery etc hence reason for not using the motor much to preserve my battery so we could swap it out with mine if hers ran out. turns out that isn't necessary as both of us are buggered by the time the battery gets close to running out anyway lol.
My question is I took my bike in for a service and ever since if I ride with motor off I can feel a lot of drag and even hear the motor sort of turning over, its like trying to peddle while towing a bag of cement. Is that possible what could be the cause of that?
I am sure it wasn't like that before it went in for its first service

Appreciate any thoughts 
thanks
cheers


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting to hear what others say I have the same bike and also ride without the motor alot and have also noticed the noise of the motor when it's off more than I used to

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Beaker555 said:


> Hi all, I purchased a giant trance e+1 pro a few months ago. It felt great when I rode it without the motor on i.e. just like a normal bike couldn't feel any drag through the motor at all. It feels awesome riding with the motor on as well. my wife got the liv which has the same motor and battery etc hence reason for not using the motor much to preserve my battery so we could swap it out with mine if hers ran out. turns out that isn't necessary as both of us are buggered by the time the battery gets close to running out anyway lol.
> My question is I took my bike in for a service and ever since if I ride with motor off I can feel a lot of drag and even hear the motor sort of turning over, its like trying to peddle while towing a bag of cement. Is that possible what could be the cause of that?
> I am sure it wasn't like that before it went in for its first service
> 
> ...


My bike has the similar PW-SE motor and have noticed highly variable motor drag when the assist is switched off, so I doubt this is anything caused by your dealer. There's always motor inertia, but it feels like something else is happening; maybe some residual magnetization in the motor. If I'm riding with a slower rider or through a busy park I might turn off the motor but as you mention there's really no good reason to completely switch off the motor; on my bike the range is something like 120 miles at the lowest assist level.


----------

